# MXR Zakk Wylde Overdrive ZW44



## leblanc74 (Sep 14, 2008)

Is the Zakk Wylde Overdrive a good pedal for a boost/overdrive? I know that Petrucci uses the ZW OD as well in front of his mark IV. I like Zakk's tone so I wonder if this pedal will bring my Road King 2 and my JCM800 to the next level on driving those tubes...

Do you have any other suggestions’ that would be a substitute to the ZW overdrive in better quality but in the *same tone*?


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

I found the ZW-44 to be extremely noisy.

If you want something in the same vein, check out the Boss SD-1... it's what Zakk used until he had Dunlop put an SD-1 in an MXR box and call it a Wylde OD.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

The DOD 250 or te YJM signature boost which is the equivilant works way better at mating up to a JCM 800 IMHO. It's edgy like the Zakk without all the noise. The reason why the Zakk is so noisy... and they all re... is because of the amoung t of gain on tap... it's a boost and a ditortion pedal.

I also recommend the BBE Green Screamer.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd recommend the Joe Bodenhamer Bloody Murder pedal. Better components than most commercial units, and true bypass as well.

Its what I have.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

I have been using the Zakk for about a week now and love it as a boost.
It screams.
Sorry, but no other recs...


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

I own this pedal myself, it really helps bring the tube distortion to the next level. However, as screamingdaisy said it is noisy. I suppose any pedal you combine with the overdrive would be a little fuzzy tho. Besides that, from my experience it's worth picking up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

when i tried out this pedal, it did *absolutely nothing* in terms of boosting my amp - which was a traynor YCV80 at the time.

I heard zero difference - had it set up to boost, the whole thing.

www.bodenhamer-electronics.com

get a TSovChaos. It costs the same price as a new TS7, only it sounds 100X better. I own one, and plan on getting a bloody murder when funds allow it - probably a Behemoth mod DS-1 before that.


----------

